# New Jon Boat Project



## Jim (Jul 4, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!
Excellent work so far! :beer:

I would stick with the maximum recommended for the motor. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Nickk (Jul 4, 2008)

that looks great!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice work, and the carpeting looks fine! Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome aboard mate  

nice job on the jon :wink:


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang that looks nice. Good job.


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a nice job...sorry can't help you with the carpeting,yours look fine in the pictures.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice. Good job.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as overpowering goes, will the boat hold it? Probably, more than likely. But, in the event of an accident where you are liable, the lawyers will have a field day. You better not value your stuff and money. Now, chances are, with a 14 foot jon, you aren't going to get into a deal where you have seriously injured someone, and will be held liable in court. Also, you may have issues with insurance as well. Most people probably won't insure a 14 foot jon, as homeowners insurance often covers it. But, if something happens, even if it is power unrelated, (someone rear ending the boat on the way to the lake) the insurance company may try to use the fact that it is overpowered to worm their way out of paying. 

Your decision. I am not advocating either way, but I will say this, their _may_ a boat or two behind my house that _might_ be overpowered...... :lol: 


You are paying through the nose for the Lowes/Home Depot aluminum angle aren't ya? If there is any sort of steelyard or metals supply place near you, I will almost guarantee that you will pay MUCH less for the same stuff. Or, some scrapyards sell used stuff, and you can find brand new, or almost new aluminum that people no longer have a use for, and scrap. There is probably 700 feet of 1 inch, by 1 1/2 aluminum angle, 1/16 thick, in 16 foot lengths, still bundled from the factory, that someone scrapped, and is now being sold for surplus aluminum price at my local scrapyard. Picked up 3 sections last week. Just trying to save you a few bucks if possible.


----------



## GregE (Jul 8, 2008)

Jirwin, what type screws did you use to fasten the back seat mount to the existing bench seat?


----------



## Mossy535 (Jul 19, 2008)

She looks great Joe! You did a superb job! :beer: 

Mark


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2008)

very good job....well thought out! The pic with the boat and the truck look sweet! :beer:


----------



## seaarc (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work. It sure is gratifying to get it out on the water and fish don't ya think. On your back seat post mount you may find out it will not hold up mounted that way. I had this concern when I did mine so I ended up cuting a hole in the back side of the rear seat to make access underneath for a support board and so that I could put bolts thru it. This made it pretty solid and you don't see the hole unless you open the rear storage lid. Just my 2 cents worth. 

Dave


----------



## RStewart (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet rig.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 21, 2008)

Entire boat looks nice....don't sell yourself short on your carpeting job. I like the way the whole back 1/2 of the rear deck flips-up.....the wheels are turning :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 1, 2008)

looks good =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 1, 2008)

You did some excellent work there. Good job! =D>


----------



## jrfan88 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think your carpet looks fine too. I'm no expert, but the trick I learned on carpet is work slow and use good adhesive. If you don't mind me asking, how much do you have invested in that front deck? I'm going to start a jon project in the near future, so I need to know now what it'll take to bribe the wife.


----------



## bluegillfisher (Sep 4, 2008)

Great job. I like your fly rod. I fly fish out of my jon. Great fun.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 5, 2008)

how stable is your boat with you in the front? Like if your standing or set the hook strong.

I've got a 1236, and it's got a pretty wide beam at the front as well, but I'm afraid to deck all the way to the top of the middle bench.


----------



## JBoze (Jan 1, 2010)

Your pictures don't show up anymore. Sounds like it was a nice boat. I'd love to see it.


----------



## hamar507 (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice and clean looking. Carpet looks fine


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

It looks great, I have used your ideas for my boat. I can't wait to get it out in the water!


----------



## jsoif21 (Feb 4, 2012)

great job on the boat....what type of aluminum angle did you use...how thick was it?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jim said:


> The pic with the boat and the truck look sweet! :beer:



x2


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jun 27, 2012)

great looking boat! my buddy has the exact same boat and i am going to send him your build thread for ideas for him! do you have any new updates? more pictures with FISH!


----------

